# Who is your dearest TV character?



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 5, 2017)

It's going to be harder than you think. We have such a rich tapestry of TV characters from _Dingbat_ to_ Columbo.  _There's _Here's Johnny_ to _Book 'em, Dano.  _There's _Ralph, Lucy, Homer, Spock, etc._


----------



## Loosey (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm not so sure what dearest means, but my favorite tv character of late is Maggie Smith on Downton Abbey.  I do love a curmudgeon!


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 5, 2017)

Drew Carey, the "every man"


----------



## Falcon (Apr 5, 2017)

Christine Applegate  on  _Married With Children._


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 5, 2017)

It's Ralph Kramden. Honeymooners. He is the template for 99% of all 'married' sitcoms. Homer. Lucy is a female "Ralph".   What got me were the zingers about his weight. He wasn't portly, he was "fat". Got to give Gleason credit for standing there and taking it for a laugh.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 5, 2017)

My 2 favorite actors are Michael C Hall from " Dexter" and Simon Baker from "The Mentalist" sadly neither show is on any more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2017)

I've always really liked Jerry Stiller, here he is in King of Queens playing Carrie's father Arthur Spooner.


----------

